# بارك إكليل السنة بصلاحك.



## النهيسى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

بمناسبة رأس السنة القبطية  
الأنبا ديميتريوس

معروف إنها سنه الشهداء –تقويم الشهداء – ولذلك نقول بارك إكليل السنة بصلاحك.

سنتكلم عن إكليل الشهادة أو روح الاستشهاد. روح موجودة في الكتاب المقدس. موجودة في حياة المسيحيين بصفة عامه سواء استشهد هذا الإنسان أو لم يستشهد تبقى هذه الروح متأصلة فيه ويسلك بها مهما كانت الظروف.. ولو جاء وقت واتعرض عليه الاستشهاد يتقدم للاستشهاد عن طيب قلب بفرح وشوق للأبدية.

يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول: "من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح أشده أم ضيق أم اضطهاد؟!".. عاوز يقول أنه لا شئ يفصلنا عن محبة المسيح فإني متيقن أنه لا موت ولا حياة ولا.. تقدر أن تفصلنا عن محبة الله فهذه هي روح الاستشهاد مهما حدث لا يمكن أن تتزحزح محبته لربنا "لا موت ولا حياة".. يعني حتى لو وصلت إلي درجة الموت الذي هو الاستشهاد لا تفصله عن محبته التي في المسيح يسوع هذه هي روح آباؤنا..يقول "خفة ضيقتنا الوقتية تنشئ لنا ثقل مجد أبدي "وربنا قال "من وجد نفسه يضيعها ومن أضاع نفسه من أجلي يجدها.

الجسد يضمحل ويفني فسواء فني بالجهاد.. بالاستشهاد أو بالأمراض.. فالأفضل أن الإنسان يقدمه ذبيحة حيه لله بالجهاد والتفاني في خدمة الله ومحبته حتى الاستشهاد.. مثل معلمنا بولس الرسول يوصف الجهاد الكثير الذي قدمه من أجل الله" في الأتعاب أكثر في السجون أو في..

فموضوع الاستشهاد أو روح الاستشهاد بيكون يعيشها الإنسان المسيحي.. يعيشها الشهيد طوال حياته لكن لحظة الاستشهاد هي قمة الفرح والشهوة التي يتم فيها اشتياقات قلبه وهذا هو الوقت الذي يفرح فيه.

إن طلبته إستجيبت مثلما ظهرت العذراء للقديس بستفروس وقالت له "طلبتك إستجيبت.. والملاك ميخائيل سيكون في حراستك حتى تنال إكليل الشهادة"..

يبقى الإنسان مشتاق أن يخلع هذا الإنسان العتيق "لى اشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون مع المسيح ذلك أفضل جداً "فيعيش الإنسان المسيحي فى حياة جهاد روحي وضبط للنفس إلى أبعد الحدود وهذه توصله لحياة الاستشهاد وليس لحظة الاستشهاد. يبقى عايش حياة استشهاد تتكلل بيوم الاستشهاد أو لحظة الاستشهاد متكل في جهاده طبعاً على نعمة ربنا وعايش حياة تسليم لمشيئة ربنا.

من الحاجات الجميلة التى كان يعيشها آباؤنا أنهم كانوا عايشين حياة شكر..حياة الشكر ممكن تكون حياة استشهاد أيضاً لأن الإنسان لما يشكر وهو فى الضيق يحسب له إكليل شهادة.

يعنى ترى واحد مثل يوسف الصديق وهو ذاهب يخدم إخوته ويحمل لهم الطعام مبتهج وفرحان إنه سيقابل إخوته ويقدم لهم الأكل فيجد صدمة قوية.. هذا هو صاحب الأحلام يرموه في البئر ثم يبيعوه للإسماعيليين.. قاسيه. قاسيه جداً ويتحملها وجُرح فى بيت أحبائه.. جُرح من اخوته ويوسف كان شاكر ربنا ثم دخل فى مرحله أصعب دخل فى اتهام صعب جدا.. ورغم هذا لم يحصل على براءة وقتها بل دخل السجن.

واحد يقول ده جزاؤه واحد يمشى مع ربنا ويبقى أمين.. ولم يعمل خطيه.. ويترمى فى السجن! تلاقى ربنا يحّوش له المجد بتاعه.. تقول دى روح استشهاد ولا حاجه تانى.. يتحمّل وبشكر. تعرف مقدار الشكر الذي عاشه يوسف تراه لما قابل إخوته فى المرة الأولى والثانية وبعد نياحة أبوه هذا أقوى كثيراً.. إخوته خايفين ولكن لأن يوسف كان عايش حياة شكر وحياة استشهاد يقول أنتم قصدتم بى شراً ولكنّ الله قصد بى خيراً.. وبهذه الروح.. بروح الاستشهاد عال اخوته وكل الذين خرجوا من إسرائيل وكل من ولدوا أيضا في مصر.

واحد مثل أيوب كان عايش حياة شكر.. والشيطان لم يعجبه حياة الشكر التي يعيشها أيوب..فبدأ يحتال على أيوب لكي يخرجه من حياة التسليم والسلام والهدوء كان دائم الشكر لربنا ويقول "الرب أعطى والرب أخذ فليكن اسم الرب مباركاً" ، "الخير من الرب نقبل والشر لا نقبل".  هذا المقال من موقع كنيسه الانبا تكلا.

لو دخلنا فى تاريخ الكنيسة نجد نماذج كثيرة جداً من حياة الاستشهاد حتى ولو بدون سفك دم يعنى آباء البريه بدون استثناء نجدهم عاشوا حياة استشهاد قويه واحد مثل الأنبا أنطونيوس أو الأنبا بولا فرحوا وتركوا كل شئ هذه كانت روح استشهاد.

مكسيموس ودوماديوس كان الأنبا مقاريوس يسميهما الشهيدان الصغيران والشهيدان الغريبان

الأنبا بيشوي الذي هرب من الاستشهاد لأنه خايف أن الرجل الذي سيقتله يذهب الى جهنم بسببه ولكن من الداخل يعيش حياة استشهاد؛ يعنى كونه يربط شعره في سقف القلايه وكلّما ينعس يتشد الشعر فيصحى تانى دى تسميها إيه؟ روح استشهاد قوية.

ومع بداية سنة جديدة نقول له يارب هذا تقويم الشهداء وهذه سنة الشهداء اجعلنا نسلك بنفس روح آبائنا الشهداء وتكون هذه السنة سنة مقبولة. اتركها هذه السنة أيضاً لكيما نجاهد جهاداً قانونيا مثل جهاد آباؤنا الشهداء فنستحق أكاليل مقدسة مثلهم ربنا يعطينا يا أحبائي أن نجاهد لكي نستحق أن نُكلل مثلهم.

لإلهنا كل مجد وكرامة إلى الأبد آمين.
بمناسبة رأس السنة القبطية

معروف إنها سنه الشهداء –تقويم الشهداء – ولذلك نقول بارك إكليل السنة بصلاحك.

سنتكلم عن إكليل الشهادة أو روح الاستشهاد. روح موجودة في الكتاب المقدس. موجودة في حياة المسيحيين بصفة عامه سواء استشهد هذا الإنسان أو لم يستشهد تبقى هذه الروح متأصلة فيه ويسلك بها مهما كانت الظروف.. ولو جاء وقت واتعرض عليه الاستشهاد يتقدم للاستشهاد عن طيب قلب بفرح وشوق للأبدية.

يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول: "من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح أشده أم ضيق أم اضطهاد؟!".. عاوز يقول أنه لا شئ يفصلنا عن محبة المسيح فإني متيقن أنه لا موت ولا حياة ولا.. تقدر أن تفصلنا عن محبة الله فهذه هي روح الاستشهاد مهما حدث لا يمكن أن تتزحزح محبته لربنا "لا موت ولا حياة".. يعني حتى لو وصلت إلي درجة الموت الذي هو الاستشهاد لا تفصله عن محبته التي في المسيح يسوع هذه هي روح آباؤنا..يقول "خفة ضيقتنا الوقتية تنشئ لنا ثقل مجد أبدي "وربنا قال "من وجد نفسه يضيعها ومن أضاع نفسه من أجلي يجدها.

الجسد يضمحل ويفني فسواء فني بالجهاد.. بالاستشهاد أو بالأمراض.. فالأفضل أن الإنسان يقدمه ذبيحة حيه لله بالجهاد والتفاني في خدمة الله ومحبته حتى الاستشهاد.. مثل معلمنا بولس الرسول يوصف الجهاد الكثير الذي قدمه من أجل الله" في الأتعاب أكثر في السجون أو في..

فموضوع الاستشهاد أو روح الاستشهاد بيكون يعيشها الإنسان المسيحي.. يعيشها الشهيد طوال حياته لكن لحظة الاستشهاد هي قمة الفرح والشهوة التي يتم فيها اشتياقات قلبه وهذا هو الوقت الذي يفرح فيه.

إن طلبته إستجيبت مثلما ظهرت العذراء للقديس بستفروس وقالت له "طلبتك إستجيبت.. والملاك ميخائيل سيكون في حراستك حتى تنال إكليل الشهادة"..

يبقى الإنسان مشتاق أن يخلع هذا الإنسان العتيق "لى اشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون مع المسيح ذلك أفضل جداً "فيعيش الإنسان المسيحي فى حياة جهاد روحي وضبط للنفس إلى أبعد الحدود وهذه توصله لحياة الاستشهاد وليس لحظة الاستشهاد. يبقى عايش حياة استشهاد تتكلل بيوم الاستشهاد أو لحظة الاستشهاد متكل في جهاده طبعاً على نعمة ربنا وعايش حياة تسليم لمشيئة ربنا.

من الحاجات الجميلة التى كان يعيشها آباؤنا أنهم كانوا عايشين حياة شكر..حياة الشكر ممكن تكون حياة استشهاد أيضاً لأن الإنسان لما يشكر وهو فى الضيق يحسب له إكليل شهادة.

يعنى ترى واحد مثل يوسف الصديق وهو ذاهب يخدم إخوته ويحمل لهم الطعام مبتهج وفرحان إنه سيقابل إخوته ويقدم لهم الأكل فيجد صدمة قوية.. هذا هو صاحب الأحلام يرموه في البئر ثم يبيعوه للإسماعيليين.. قاسيه. قاسيه جداً ويتحملها وجُرح فى بيت أحبائه.. جُرح من اخوته ويوسف كان شاكر ربنا ثم دخل فى مرحله أصعب دخل فى اتهام صعب جدا.. ورغم هذا لم يحصل على براءة وقتها بل دخل السجن.

واحد يقول ده جزاؤه واحد يمشى مع ربنا ويبقى أمين.. ولم يعمل خطيه.. ويترمى فى السجن! تلاقى ربنا يحّوش له المجد بتاعه.. تقول دى روح استشهاد ولا حاجه تانى.. يتحمّل وبشكر. تعرف مقدار الشكر الذي عاشه يوسف تراه لما قابل إخوته فى المرة الأولى والثانية وبعد نياحة أبوه هذا أقوى كثيراً.. إخوته خايفين ولكن لأن يوسف كان عايش حياة شكر وحياة استشهاد يقول أنتم قصدتم بى شراً ولكنّ الله قصد بى خيراً.. وبهذه الروح.. بروح الاستشهاد عال اخوته وكل الذين خرجوا من إسرائيل وكل من ولدوا أيضا في مصر.

واحد مثل أيوب كان عايش حياة شكر.. والشيطان لم يعجبه حياة الشكر التي يعيشها أيوب..فبدأ يحتال على أيوب لكي يخرجه من حياة التسليم والسلام والهدوء كان دائم الشكر لربنا ويقول "الرب أعطى والرب أخذ فليكن اسم الرب مباركاً" ، "الخير من الرب نقبل والشر لا نقبل".  هذا المقال من موقع كنيسه الانبا تكلا.

لو دخلنا فى تاريخ الكنيسة نجد نماذج كثيرة جداً من حياة الاستشهاد حتى ولو بدون سفك دم يعنى آباء البريه بدون استثناء نجدهم عاشوا حياة استشهاد قويه واحد مثل الأنبا أنطونيوس أو الأنبا بولا فرحوا وتركوا كل شئ هذه كانت روح استشهاد.

مكسيموس ودوماديوس كان الأنبا مقاريوس يسميهما الشهيدان الصغيران والشهيدان الغريبان

الأنبا بيشوي الذي هرب من الاستشهاد لأنه خايف أن الرجل الذي سيقتله يذهب الى جهنم بسببه ولكن من الداخل يعيش حياة استشهاد؛ يعنى كونه يربط شعره في سقف القلايه وكلّما ينعس يتشد الشعر فيصحى تانى دى تسميها إيه؟ روح استشهاد قوية.

ومع بداية سنة جديدة نقول له يارب هذا تقويم الشهداء وهذه سنة الشهداء اجعلنا نسلك بنفس روح آبائنا الشهداء وتكون هذه السنة سنة مقبولة. اتركها هذه السنة أيضاً لكيما نجاهد جهاداً قانونيا مثل جهاد آباؤنا الشهداء فنستحق أكاليل مقدسة مثلهم ربنا يعطينا يا أحبائي أن نجاهد لكي نستحق أن نُكلل مثلهم.

لإلهنا كل مجد وكرامة إلى الأبد آمين.
​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (10 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك خير

سلام السيد المسيح


----------

